# [Testspieler gesucht]Black Universe - Das Browsergame



## XuNN666 (5. November 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Black Universe - Das Browsergame[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Hi Leute[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]ich möchte euch heutemein game vorstellen würde mich freuen wenn sich ein paar leute finden die bock haben es zu zocken und zu testen[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]es ist ein resourcenhandel basierendes game mit vielen extras :[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Es gibt zahlreiche Möglichkeiten,um an Ruhm und Erfolg zu kommen [/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Neue Spielfunktionen: [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Gründe Clans, Besiege Gegner, Deal mit Drogen,Verdien Geld mit Nutten, [/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Aber das ist nicht das einzige,was dich in dem Spiel Sehenswert machen kann! [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Kauf Raumschiffe,Waffen,Bau Häuser uvm.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]es ist komplett kostenlos zu spielen (spielinhalte jedoch können ab release gekauft werden)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]zum beginn der beta hau ich für die jeden account credits im wert von 10€ und Führerscheinklasse 5 im wert von 5€ raus, ausserdem 500.000€ Spielgeld,2 Wochen Markt/Hausführer [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Hier ein Paar Spielfunktionen:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Reisen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Reise in jede Stadt.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Anfangs bekomsmt du zum Start ein Raumschiff, mit dem du gut in andere Städte reisen kannst.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Im Laufe des Spiels kannst du dir andere Raumschiffe aussuchen, die du fliegen möchtest.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Du kannst von jeder Stadt zur anderen Reisen.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Halte deine Augen immer offen![/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]Handeln[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hauptbestandteil des Spiels, um ganz nach oben zu gelangen: Handeln![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]In jeder Stadt sind die Preise für gegebene Waren anders.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Kämpfen[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kämpfe gegen jeden dir gewachsenen Gegenspieler.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Du kannst nicht nur gegen andere Spieler kämpfen, sondern auch deren Häuser überfallen, bzw. dieses versuchen.


[/FONT]Black Universe - Das Browsergame[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------

